# On the edge



## iceman2 (Mar 7, 2013)

How close is this getting now? I think we have months left at best! :?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

stock market up,
unemployment down,
interest rates at lowest levels,
$4 gas at least leveling off,

I don't see it happening that fast.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Its supposed to show up without out shock and awe for the sheeple


----------



## iceman2 (Mar 7, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> Sadly,you think gov figures for UE are true. The market is a huge bubble inflated by $85bil/month from the fed --waiting to burst


Yep I agree!

The fact the markets are almost at an all time high is good evidence of a massive economic bubble, which could burst anytime, could be a matter of days or weeks. But one thing for sure, when the sates goes down, it's gonna drag the rest of the world down with it. ( those money printing presses are smoking and almost catching a light, they are going so fast) It will create a huge power vacuum, which will destabilize just about every region on the planet, there will be unrest, wars, civil wars, death, and destruction the like none of us could even imagine. My money is on this year sometime, it will kick off, and when it gets too hot for the Bankster mob, they will start a war with Iran, or N, Korea, or something to divert attention, after a false flag event killing a few thousand Americans, it will be a 9/11 2.0 type thing on Steroids .


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's not worth stressing over exactly when it will happen. Just commonly and intelligently preparing for when it does. Not simply in supplies and tools, but centering yourself and how you're going to deal with it.


----------



## iceman2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Again I agree:
But I think the other comment has some value to, regards some becoming all stressed out over it. Stress is a very useful function of our makeup, if not taken too far, it aids in preparing our minds and bodies for unusual situations where our natural fight or flight responses kicks in. Having said this, too much stress, can sap stamina, impairs our ability to think rationally or impairs cognitive abilities, thus it can have a negative effect in helping our survival situation. As normal it’s a balance, which can at times be quite hard to maintain.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I personally think when you see the silver price drop 20-30% In a day or week that is the sign something is going to happen big. Shortly there after the price will double and double again. That is when the banks (the real government) will have decided to quit propping up the system and let it fail.
A false flag event should affect the price the same way.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A F.F. as in the Stock market just set a record and U.E. is down????


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Now now no need to be silly.

I understand unemployment figures pretty well. About 6 million less people are working than in 2008 me included among them. However those who think collapse is here forget 10,000 people a day join social security. The baby boom is retiring. That is 2.5 million people a day. Not all of them retire but since that's been growing and started 5 years ago I think it's pretty reasonable to assume a lot of those 6m are actual retirees.

The stock market is pumped full of printed money. I get that. My God where else are they going to put it? Bonds at 1.9%, homes that have been vacant 3 years and need serious rehab, Italy, Greece or Stockton, CA? Clearly stocks are about the only place to put serious money because the premodonnas on wall street and bankstes don't understand or know how to use farm land. They can print the dollar all day because the world still accepts it as the reserve currency of choice. The fear is when that choice is changed, and that is beyond our control. Those of us who watch carefully will get an advanced warning, but I watch for that change daily and it's not happening.

I first read about the potential for hyper inflation in 1992/3. The author said then it was just around the corner. Well it's 20 years later, and that and the revolution in Mexico ( also called for ) hasn't happened. Nothing wrong with preparing for it, but live the life God gave us in the meantime.



oswegoscott said:


> Sell all your stocked food and weapons--spend-spend-spend. We are saved!!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad you recall the Mexico claim for revolution. Perhaps you can see then notation on "previous scares." And yes it is different today. Yes the info age has made the world far closer and more connected then ever, but it also gives us the chance to watch it. I do pay close attention to challenges by Russia and China. The purchases of Gold and such by other countries is alarming but its also miniscule. For examle South Korea made a serious gold buy a few years ago that was touted as the begginning of the end of the dolar. It turns out it was the equivalent of the US buying $500 million worth of Gold. Hardly a big deal. Not an earth shattering move at all, but probably just a sound investment. Russia and China's dollar sabre rattling is just that; they have no currency capable of replacing the dollar for their trade - especially China. They need it, and we're probably printing it to make them happy. 

My bigger concern is either a false flag even by powers that want more control & government spending or a real event aimed at our economy. Al queda thought hitting the WTC would impact our economy. It did, but not the way they expected. I cringe every year on the day after Thanksgiving. If al queda wanted to hurt this economy that is the day they'd strike. They could shatter our consumer driven economy in one horrible day. If not al queda, perhaps Assad as retaliation for helping out his opposition, or Iran for just being the enemy they are. 

BTW what makes you think retirees are not included? By this I mean the reduction of 6 million total jobs? Also many retirees are working PT. I'm just curious - do you have any links to the figures and explanations of not including those drafting social social security or disability?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Total number of people employed from Dec. 08 to today is close to 6,000,000 less. The question I poise is how many have retired? 
Baby boomers are hitting social security age, at the rate of 10,000 per day. That is 3.65 million a year. So how many of those lost
jobs are just not filled due to retirees? Could the "powers that be" be creating the PT phenom with obamafarce so that the 
baby boomers can suppliment their social security? Just a thought.

I tend to think the elites like their lives and will do most anything to keep their lives. If "SHTF" of course they have the resources
to be "fine' but they won't enjoy the red carpet, the new technologies, and other innovations they blow big money on routinely.
I think this group is more powerful then we give them credit for, and I think they will keep our can kicking up a lot longer then
most preppers believe is possible. Remember these elites include Chinese, Russians and others that many think might impact
our reserve currency status.



drt4lfe said:


> Go to Bureau of Labor Stats and look.....Unemployment is not down......The NET job gain since Obama took office is less than 500k jobs.....not millions....anyone who believes unemployment is getting better needs to wake up.....it will get way worse when Obamacare takes full effect in 2014.....


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The problem as I see it jobwise is when people go unemployed or "retire" (which is near joke in this day unless you were around to get a pension) is there positions are often not replaced again unless its a Govmnt spot. They want to drive out the private sector.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> "BTW what makes you think retirees are not included? By this I mean the reduction of 6 million total jobs? Also many retirees are working PT. I'm just curious - do you have any links to the figures and explanations of not including those drafting social social security or disability?"


Good question. I have not heard one way or the other. Just the bit that many on SS also need part time jobs to make ends meet.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I understand they are no longer counted as in the work force, but why would they not be contributaries to fewer jobs. By this I mean there are 6 million fewer people working - that is a rough estimate based on economic figures released by the Fed. That doesn't mean there are 6 million people out there wanting those jobs that were lost - it does not take into account the retirees. I'm not saying unemployment rates are acceptable or even lower. I do think when people say "wow we have 6 million fewer jobs" they often forget to way "wow" we have 10,000 people a day hitting social security. In the last 4 years 11.6 million people began taking social security. Why is it hard to imagine there would be, then, 6 million fewer jobs?



oswegoscott said:


> "BTW what makes you think retirees are not included? By this I mean the reduction of 6 million total jobs? Also many retirees are working PT. I'm just curious - do you have any links to the figures and explanations of not including those drafting social social security or disability?"
> 
> They are considered not in the work force. Same with those on disability. Same with those "not seeking work--expired UE benefits"


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

GPD is south korea is 1.1 trillion. So they spent 2.5 billion on gold. 
Korea, South GDP Data & Country Report | Global Finance

And several years back, I can't find a date on this, they owned $42. billion in US Debt. So if our dollar
is set to collapse why hold so much US debt and only 1/8th as much gold? 
Where is America?s Debt? -



oswegoscott said:


> Central banks around the world have been buying TONS of gold for a few years. You mentioned SK--here's the latest on them
> Central banks are among the shrewd investors who buy gold bullion on dips. It was reported that South Korea bought 20 tonnes of gold last month rumoured to be below the $1,600/oz mark. This is the first purchase this year for South Korea, after they purchased 30 tonnes in 2012. Previously they purchased in July 2012 at the same price level
> That's about $2.5 billion just for little SK in a year. Russia and China routinely buy 50 tons at a time AND keep all domestic production
> I don't believe El Quaeda(SP?) is responsible for the WTC


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> "BTW what makes you think retirees are not included? By this I mean the reduction of 6 million total jobs? Also many retirees are working PT. I'm just curious - do you have any links to the figures and explanations of not including those drafting social social security or disability?"
> 
> For the same reason the gov stopped using energy and food prices in it's Consumer Price Index (inflation).
> Those numbers would raise the level. Guess what--Walmart and other big stores have been reporting
> ...


Check out this site:
Alternate Unemployment Charts

The government has been fudging and changing the numbers for years, since they are in charge of them who will notice. Bottom line is if we figured unemployment, inflation, etc like we did in 1980, unemployment would be 23% and inflation around 5%.

There are liars, damn liars and statistics 
Loosely quoted Mark Twain


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> "BTW what makes you think retirees are not included? By this I mean the reduction of 6 million total jobs? Also many retirees are working PT. I'm just curious - do you have any links to the figures and explanations of not including those drafting social social security or disability?"
> 
> They are considered not in the work force. Same with those on disability. Same with those "not seeking work--expired UE benefits"


When my unenjoyment ended, so did my out of work status.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Guess what? MANY folks signed up for SS earlier then full age because they had no job. Many MORE signed up for disability bennies--
> those assumed 10,000/day are NOT included in the "lost jobs" category. Besides,that figure translates to almost 4 mil a year!


Dam you are one of the people who know what is really going on.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Reportedly close to 11 million people began drawing social securityin the last 4 years. I'm guessing that means 12.5 million or more in the last 5 years. Many of those people continue on in part time work, self employment, and others are just plain retired. These figures don't include disability. That figure is also "huge."

When the total jobs figure is reported its like 130 or so million where as it was 136 or so million 5 years ago. With 12.5 million people drawing social security and either self employed, retired or part time employed now it does not surprise me that 6 million fewer jobs exist. Being self employed I paid myself a wage and that included unemployment insurance - so when I closed my business I drew unemployment like all of my employees who got laid off. I know that i stopped being counted among the unemployed; I'm not pretending the government stated rate is correct at all - I'm merely pointing our a very significant population (possibly as many as 12.5 million plus disability granted) are no longer employed or counted in the total employment figure. I certainly don't see any links provided to the contrary?

As to the original topic if the dollar remains the primary form of world currency on open markets then we will continue to print it and grant the "loan" to the printer. I realize that game can not go on forever, but I think a lot of preppers discount how that game works and why its not likely to end as quickly as they think - because the powers that be want it too continue and thus it will.



oswegoscott said:


> Guess what? MANY folks signed up for SS earlier then full age because they had no job. Many MORE signed up for disability bennies--
> those assumed 10,000/day are NOT included in the "lost jobs" category. Besides,that figure translates to almost 4 mil a year!
> Do you think that 4mil is included in the 6mil figure?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not sure of NY and NJ but you can only collect the UE benefit here if you pay into it - which I did for 7 years 
so I don't see why people who pay for the insurance wouldn't be allowed to collect on it? Perhaps those
business owners in NY/NJ don't pay the premium we do for it in CA? 

I'm not trying to ingore your comments on the dollar, but I think they are elevated. If you say South Korea
spent 2.5 billion dollars on gold it sounds like a huge sum, but when their economy is 1100 billion dollars its
not even 1/4 of 1%. And when they hold US bonds at 16x that amount of gold it seems to me like the 
concern for the dollar (right now) is over stated. These figures are not all that difference for the Chinese,
but I do share your concern that our trade imbalence with China affords them the opportunity to buy 
things that would better serve our country. China though has its own issues - a real estate bubble, a food
shortage problem, but they have one thing we don't - no enemies. I know you don't think al queda or 
radical islam is a real problem for us - fact is they don't mess with China because China's retaliation would
not be publicized on the evening news and generate world condemnation - like ours and Israels often does.
Hence you don't see Islamic nations messing with China - much at all. It again begs to the issue - China
has no enemies because we are not an offensive nation - despite our efforts in Iraq and Afghanistan we 
dont' pick on enemies our own size; for which I'm glad.

The issue at hand and presented by the OP is "when." I don't think its as soon as most in the prepardness
community - believe. But I prepare; if I'm wrong at least I'm prepared. If I'm right then my nephews and
nieces will be prepared.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will take a few years for the pain of Socialism to cause the real pain. But I'm not waiting.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Check out this site:
> Alternate Unemployment Charts
> 
> The government has been fudging and changing the numbers for years, since they are in charge of them who will notice. Bottom line is if we figured unemployment, inflation, etc like we did in 1980, unemployment would be 23% and inflation around 5%.
> ...


There is no way this is correct, I heard statistics on NPR just the other day in which the unemployment number was 8.9 % the same as it was before the election.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

alterego said:


> There is no way this is correct, I heard statistics on NPR just the other day in which the unemployment number was 8.9 % the same as it was before the election.


And I put that is the same category of: The check's in the mail and I'll still respect you in the morning. :grin:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad you agree radical Islam is a problem. A lot of folks who don't blame them for 9/11 think differently.

The WGC is an association to promote the sell of gold to buyers - any buyers. It's own web site front page heading reads "market development" association. The Chinese have bought control of a US Bank in the past few years as well. Do you contest / suggest that China has bought more good then US Debt? The only countries I know which has certainly bought more gold then US debt is Mexico and Venezuela. And I don't think they ever buy US debt. 

I've already agreed our trade imbalance enables China to make investments that either hurt us, or hurt us because we aren't making them. Our govt would not be in the business of buying gold mines though.


----------



## iceman2 (Mar 7, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> Murder, Inc. is official policy. Obama decides who lives or dies. He's judge, jury and executioner. Anyone can be targeted anywhere.
> 
> US soil no longer is safe. Obama made it a battlefield. Attorney General Eric Holder's letter confirmed it. He wrote Senator Rand Paul, saying:
> 
> "It is possible&#8230;.to imagine an extraordinary circumstance in which it would be necessary and appropriate under the Constitution and applicable laws of the United States for the President to authorize the military to use lethal force within the territory of the United States."


I am very sad to say this but have to agree again: Your spot on there. Further to this type or thing or yet more Evidence of this globalist mind set is the following film. America has been taken down or is being taken down, so has Europe, we have our own set of evil cabal of criminals this side of the bond, who are just as evil and bad, all work for the same team, same agenda ( 21) we are the PIG's, the sheeple, surplus to requirements, I am more than sure, this world is being run by demonic powers or evil aliens, and it's getting worse by the day.

If you have not watched this film, it tells the story, ( great film). I feel sad for those who systems integrity, and their honesty only to be stabbed in the back by what we thought were our family and friends. Vets who come back laying their necks on the line and in body bags are NOT valued, not respected, but rejected. These people lay it all on the line for the rest, and they are being kicked in the gutter when they are finished with them. If only those still serving in any military knew what those at the top really feel about them, they would be taken down tomorrow!






Agenda 21:


----------



## iceman2 (Mar 7, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> Murder, Inc. is official policy. Obama decides who lives or dies. He's judge, jury and executioner. Anyone can be targeted anywhere.
> 
> US soil no longer is safe. Obama made it a battlefield. Attorney General Eric Holder's letter confirmed it. He wrote Senator Rand Paul, saying:
> 
> "It is possible&#8230;.to imagine an extraordinary circumstance in which it would be necessary and appropriate under the Constitution and applicable laws of the United States for the President to authorize the military to use lethal force within the territory of the United States."


Your country & ( the world) has been hijacked by NWO, agenda 21, illuminati criminals !!

The fact is WE ARE ALL EQUAL, we are free, This is a GOD GIVEN RIGHT, and GOD, and ONLY GOD HAS THE RIGHT TO TAKE IT AWAY, if he chooses, the rest can go to hell, as far as I am concerned. Even a wild animal and a bird has more freedom than us as it stands.Well Fxxx them and the horse they came in on.


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

Black Swan,,,,


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I wouldn't count on any media source for letting us know when it starts. We will be kept in the dark until we see it first hand.


----------



## iceman2 (Mar 7, 2013)

*My take on whats going on!*



JPARIZ said:


> I wouldn't count on any media source for letting us know when it starts. We will be kept in the dark until we see it first hand.


Islam, Christian, Jews, Atheists, are all being pumped up, and antagonized in an indirect way. The NWO is out to depopulate the world, of just about everyone they can. They are stirring up anarchy, discontent, financial destruction, boarder wars, oil wars, geo-political wars, religious wars, and any other wars, to turn everyone against everyone else. So while we all end up doing their dirty work for them depopulating ourselves, and then stick a few chemicals in the food and water, pump us all up with psychotropic drugs and or mass murder suicide pills, and haha we are a way with the fairies. They, then blame everything and everyone else except them, while they are sat in the Ozarks deep in their underground cities eating fresh lobster and enjoying the CCTV show, and the hangings and shootings, and rapes, on the surface enjoying watching us dying, living on bugs and horse shit, along with shooting everything that moves, on the surface. And when it's all over, they come out mop up, and start their nice new world order, headed by Satan or some evil alien invader. That's basically my take on it all. In other words people it's all planed, they got us all pointing the finger at everything and everyone else, except those who are creating it, who are in the back yard!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Is the media going to cause a massive panic and tell everyone the world as we know it just ended, not likely. However the media reports on markets. Now I know some of you guys can't eat gold or silver but if the doubled in price in 3 months wouldn't it cause you to think, hmmmm? Or how about a news blurb on the UN creating a new world currency called the green back (I bet that will go right over the head of the 99% ers), or of growing conflicts in the middle east. News comes our way, but before SHTF you gotta decipher it.



JPARIZ said:


> I wouldn't count on any media source for letting us know when it starts. We will be kept in the dark until we see it first hand.


----------



## iceman2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Insider footage of the stock market manipulations:






So this is who runs it all !!!!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> It's not worth stressing over exactly when it will happen. Just commonly and intelligently preparing for when it does. Not simply in supplies and tools, but centering yourself and how you're going to deal with it.


Right, as a wise man once said- 
_"Pray that this will not take place in winter, because those will be days of distress unequalled from the beginning until now, and never to be equalled again....*Be on guard*! *Be alert*! You do not know when that time will come...
What I say to you, I say to everyone: '*Watch*!"- Jesus of Nazareth, Mark ch 13_

After all, the Govt are certainly not going to give advance notice by one day saying "We're declaring a National Emergency and Martial Law tomorrow", or people would stampede down to food stores etc to stock up, and to banks to draw out their money.
For example these poor shmuks left it too late to get at their cash because when Wall St crashed in 1929 all banks immediately locked their doors in their faces like this one..


----------

